# e39m5 double din dvd install



## clint-e39m5 (Aug 15, 2008)

has any one installed a double din dvd/nav unit in a e39 m5, if so what all did you have to do? thanks


----------



## DouglasABaker (Nov 15, 2006)

Not personally - try searching.

It involves making up a new bezel (the opening in your dash is not double-din) as well as relocating / reshaping the heating ducts behind the stock radio (which is thin at the top, wide at the bottom behind the faceplate).

Not hard to do, but very hard to do _right_.

d-


----------



## Twin Que (Apr 15, 2004)

DOne it, it is hard but rewarding when done right.... Check for pics from twin que


----------



## Twin Que (Apr 15, 2004)

BTW, Thereis a guy in Va Beach who did the initial install. I re made the bezel......... AVIC Z3 with all the bells and whitles.......


----------



## bpautosound (Jul 9, 2007)

It can be done...


You will need to remold the rear ac vent behind the radio then build a double din bezel. It will take some time but it can be done.


----------



## philip|bsw (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## 1ste39bimmer (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey guys I'm looking at installing a double din stereo into my e39 and was wondering how you mounted the unit, not just the front trim panel.
any advise will be helpfull.


----------

